#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  Fighting Games in Android

## Assassin

Every gamer love to play fighting games. It become more special in smartphones. Effect of this old combat action games released in unbelievable graphics for smartphone. These are some games you may played when you are kid and then now for android. 

*Mortal Kombat:*
Before......
mk4-pc.jpg
Now!!!!
mkx-android.jpg

*Mortal Kombat X (apk): Download*


*TEKKEN:*
Before....
takken-game.jpg
Now....
takken-android.jpg

*TEKKEN (apk) : Download*

----------

